# Swapping cards among receivers?



## mike62 (Mar 9, 2006)

I have 5 receivers and one of my old DTV original TiVo models kept requiring a restart to bring it up and now finally that does not work any longer.

I have one of the old SD "Directors Pack" receivers. I called DTV to deactivate the DVR and reactivate the SD receiver with the old smart card from the TiVo DVR but was told it could cause problems and I needed to just order a new one.

I said no and deactivated it altogether but got to thinking maybe that was just the CS protocol to discourage such things. If I reactivate the smart card will it work in the SD Directors Pack receiver (the old small black boxes)?

Thank you.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

There are other ways around this which would have worked without calling DTV, but I think the Directors Pack receivers will be dead anyway come the end of the year. I do not believe they have the Advanced Program Guide and will likely get replaced by DTV for the ones that are still active.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Access cards are paired to the receiver. You cannot just swap a card from one receiver to the other. You would either need the card from that receiver, or more than likely, a new card which would run $20.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It could be reactivated, but you should find right CSR/Card Autorith Dept and be persistent and creative during that conversation.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

P Smith said:


> It could be reactivated, but you should find right CSR/Card Autorith Dept and be persistent and creative during that conversation.


Perhaps you'd like to elaborate on being creative.

Many things could be done but that doesn't mean they should or will be done.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you asking for that, then you're not in the category .


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

P Smith said:


> If you asking for that, then you're not in the category .


Nah I'm just wondering what lies you think would accomplish what you're posting.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Still not in the category ... you should be creative


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

P Smith said:


> It could be reactivated, but you should find right CSR/Card Autorith Dept and be persistent and creative during that conversation.


this is wrong..you will need a new card


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

wahooq said:


> this is wrong..you will need a new card


You are wrong, while I'm talking from personal experience with CSR. And it's not necessary to vocalize again OFFICIAL statement. Technically (by reprogramming ability of the card) you're clueless.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

P Smith said:


> You are wrong, while I'm talking from personal experience with CSR. And it's not necessary to vocalize again OFFICIAL statement. Technically (by reprogramming ability of the card) you're clueless.


Oh I'm very aware of the capabilities of the card
and what can and cant be done. What you are advocating 
and encouraging someone to do is something that is 
against policy. You are setting false expectations in the customers mind 
and encouraging them to try to do something that they will not be able to 
get done. And no...I'm not wrong


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You are right by reading official policy and* wrong in understanding how the card is working and wrong what could be done with the card technically by official representative from that Activation Card Dept.*


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

P Smith said:


> You are right by reading official policy and* wrong in understanding how the card is working and wrong what could be done with the card technically by official representative from that Activation Card Dept.*


Once again you are wrong how do you know that I dont work in ACDT


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

P Smith said:


> You are right by reading official policy and* wrong in understanding how the card is working and wrong what could be done with the card technically by official representative from that Activation Card Dept.*


Just because a car can go 120MPH doesn't mean that it's allowed to on the roads. Want another analogy that's closer? Just because you can have 2 receivers active at different homes doesn't mean that it's allowed. We could get into hundreds of these.

Just because something is technically capable of being done doesn't mean it's correct or will be. In this situation he will be required to get a new card. There are times when DIRECTV will intentionally allow an existing card to be moved to a new receiver. This isn't one of those and no matter how many times you say so it won't make it any more true. You're wrong in this situation so just move on.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm stay on my position regardless how many times two of you would read me the script.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

As Ben Franklin said, "The only thing more expensive than education is ignorance."


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's what I would say about you two. Repeating official statement and knowing the card could be transferred I would call it more then ignorance, hypocrisy at least. Don't see how you can apply "education" to yourself.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

:kisshead:


P Smith said:


> That's what I would say about you two. Repeating official statement and knowing the card could be transferred I would call it more then ignorance, hypocrisy at least. Don't see how you can apply "education" to yourself.


:kisshead:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think the thread is lost in our battle.


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

Wahooq and shades: He wasn't implying that they could call in and get a card moved.

Edit: I may have just taken what he was implying wrong.


----------

